# Here is one awesome smoker!



## ddemerath (Nov 26, 2011)

A friend who is a motorcycle fanatic sent me this picture.  I had to post for all the group to see.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 26, 2011)

Unbelievable


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thats really kewl...   I hope thats not the exhaust pipes going in the front end of that thing...LOL


----------

